# Programacion de mando de garaje



## carlosavvial (Dic 5, 2006)

Hola, muy buenas,a ntes de nada, me llamo carlos y soy de Cadiz
Os cuento, tengo una puerta de garaje que se abria con un mando a distancia, pero hace un mes dejo de funcionar, los del servicio tecnico me vinieron y despues de tocar me dijeron que estaba jodido el receptor, y que eran 150 euros, totall que con mi hermano que sabe de esto un pococ miramos el receptor y cambiamos el modulo de recpecion que costaba 7 euros, pero soigue sin funcionar, creo que cuando tocaron desprogramaron el receptor, ¿alguien sabe como se programa? es de la marca Aprimatic modelo BT6X. solo tiene un boton y una luz que desde que lo tocaron parpadea. Muchas Gracias


----------



## thors (Dic 6, 2006)

si puedes envia fotos o mas datos para ver si los socios del foro pueden ayudarte


----------



## capitanp (Dic 6, 2006)

ajustar una tuerca 1 euro , saber que tuerca ajustar 99 euros


----------



## Firefox2000 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hola a todos!

Hice una copia del mando de un garaje, el proceso es muy rapido y la copia va perfecta.

Pero 2-3 semanas despues, el mando ORIGINAL me dejo de funcionar.
Hable con el tecnico que me indico como hacer la copia, y me dijo que repitiera el proceso al reves; ahora a partir del mando-copia hay que dar de alta el mando original en el receptor de la puerta.

He repetido el proceso varias veces, y NO HAY MANERA DE QUE FUNCIONE.

No tengo ni idea del funcionamiento de un mando de garaje, lo que me comento el tecnico es que cada mando es un fichero unico en el receptor (algo asi como en un ordenador), y que accidentalmente se habra borrado el fichero del mando original. 
La idea es volver a dar de alta el mando original a partir del mando-copia.

¿Pero puede ser que automaticamente en el receptor se haya dado de baja el mando original precisamente porque he hecho una copia?

La verdad es que toda ayuda es poca, no se si alguien le ha pasado algo parecido.

Se trata de un mando BFT tipo MITTO :
http://picture.yatego.com/images/4a575074aafb00.5/bft_mitto2.jpg


----------



## jesust (Ene 13, 2010)

Lo dicho carlosavvial, danos mas datos.
Mientras mira esta web que tiene todos los mandos existentes :
http://www.mando-express.com/
Saludos


----------



## jesust (Ene 13, 2010)

No se si te servira de algo, pero mirate esta web :
http://www.microplans.com/
Saludos


----------



## javielchispas (Ene 17, 2010)

carlosavvial dijo:


> Hola, muy buenas,a ntes de nada, me llamo carlos y soy de Cadiz
> Os cuento, tengo una puerta de garaje que se abria con un mando a distancia, pero hace un mes dejo de funcionar, los del servicio tecnico me vinieron y despues de tocar me dijeron que estaba jodido el receptor, y que eran 150 euros, totall que con mi hermano que sabe de esto un pococ miramos el receptor y cambiamos el modulo de recpecion que costaba 7 euros, pero soigue sin funcionar, creo que cuando tocaron desprogramaron el receptor, ¿alguien sabe como se programa? es de la marca Aprimatic modelo BT6X. solo tiene un boton y una luz que desde que lo tocaron parpadea. Muchas Gracias


 
Prueba a mantener pulsado el botón de la placa mientras la conectas y luego pulsar un botón del mando.


----------

